# أعياد السيدة العذراء مريم



## ashrafadel (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*بسم الثالوث المقدس

انهارده انا عاملكم صوره من تصميمى وبتتضمن تواريخ اعياد السيدة العذراء مريم 

اسيبكم مع الصوره*​







*مستنى تعليقاتكم*​


----------



## girl of my lord (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أعياد السيدة العذراء مريم*

الله صورة جميله جدااااااااا
انا بحب امي العدرا جدا وهي شفعتي
ميرررسي ليك
اذكرني في صلاتك


----------



## ashrafadel (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أعياد السيدة العذراء مريم*

ميرسى *يا doll*y لمرورك واذكرينى فى صلواتك


----------



## خادمة أبتدائى (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعياد السيدة العذراء مريم*

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعياد السيدة العذراء مريم*

*ميرسي يا اشرف*
*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعياد السيدة العذراء مريم*

ميرررررررررسى يا اشرف وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## Meriamty (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعياد السيدة العذراء مريم*



صورة جميلة جدااا 

ربنا يباركك 


​


----------



## vetaa (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعياد السيدة العذراء مريم*

حلوة خااااااااااالص
وبجد فكرتها جميلة وجديدة

ميرسى يا اشرف


----------



## فادية (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: أعياد السيدة العذراء مريم*

تسلم  ايديك  يا  اشرف 
 صورة  رائعه​


----------



## @JOJO@ (17 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي اوي يا اشرف وربنا يحميك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 أبريل 2009)

حلوه كتييير
ميرسى ليك​


----------



## kalimooo (17 أبريل 2009)

جميل جداااااااااااااا


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أبريل 2009)

جميله جدا يا اشرف 

ميرررررسى على الصوره
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 أبريل 2009)

*صورة اكتر من روعة
مرسيه ليك
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## بشرى2009 (21 أبريل 2009)

عاشت اياديك عزيزي على التصميم الرائع


----------



## SALVATION (22 أبريل 2009)

_روعة تصميمك يا اشرف بجد_
_شكرا كتييير ليك_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## amad_almalk (23 أبريل 2009)

صور ه رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىىى علي الصور ه

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## صلاح صدقى (4 يوليو 2009)

فكرة جميلة جدا وصورة اجمل واروع تسلم ايديك وربنا يعوضك ويكافئك تقبل شكرى واحترامى


----------



## VENA* (5 يوليو 2009)

*تسلم ايدك*


----------



## ashrafadel (1 أبريل 2011)

ميرسى جدا يا احبائى لردودكم الجميله

وللمزيد من تصميماتى زوروا هذا اللينك 

* تصميمات 2009*http://www.maria-lovers.com/forums/album.php?albumid=5

* تصميمات 2010*​


----------



## باسبوسا (2 أبريل 2011)

*ميرررررررررررسى جدا على الصورة .*


----------



## النهيسى (5 أبريل 2011)

جميله جدا جدا
شكراا
ربن يفرح قلبك​


----------

